# Accomodation in Dubai



## gaya (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all,

Im new to this forum. I just got a job in Dubai and will be relocating soon, probably in beginning of Jan 09.
Anyone here can advice me on the rental rates for studio / single room apartment?
Lets say somewhere near to Karama.

Thanks.

-Gaya-


----------



## lulubelle (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Your best bet would be to check you Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds or GNAds4U.com. They have hundreds of ads listed for apartments, and you should also be able to get a feel for what prices are like! Good luck!!


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

or try to get accomodation included in your contract ... way easier !


----------



## gaya (Dec 5, 2008)

kered said:


> or try to get accomodation included in your contract ... way easier !


Tried...but in vain...the package does not include 'accomodation'.
thanks neway...


-Gaya-


----------



## gaya (Dec 5, 2008)

lulubelle said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Your best bet would be to check you Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds. They have hundreds of ads listed for apartments, and you should also be able to get a feel for what prices are like! Good luck!!


hi lulubelle
thanks for the suggestion...will check out both the links.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

gaya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im new to this forum. I just got a job in Dubai and will be relocating soon, probably in beginning of Jan 09.
> Anyone here can advice me on the rental rates for studio / single room apartment?
> ...


Do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## spartybtown (Dec 8, 2008)

where would you recommend i live if working at american hospital


----------



## ralphrau (Dec 6, 2008)

Search for accomodation on

ww.dubizzle.com

GNAds4U.com

Cost of accomodation would be lower if willing to share a room. Single occupancy would cost AED 5,000 - AED 8,000 depending on location, condition of the building, room size and whether bath attached or not.


----------



## gaya (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks ralphrau
i am going through those websites.


Cost of accomodation would be lower if willing to share a room. Single occupancy would cost AED 5,000 - AED 8,000 depending on location, condition of the building, room size and whether bath attached or not.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gaya (Dec 5, 2008)

spartybtown said:


> where would you recommend i live if working at american hospital


sorry, but i have no idea...im new to dubai as well.


----------



## ralphrau (Dec 6, 2008)

spartybtown said:


> where would you recommend i live if working at american hospital


Waking Distance ? You should look in the area around Lamcy Plaza. The apartment buildings right opposite American Hospital are a tad on the higher side.

If have a driving license then you can look around Karama and behind Strand Cinema. Also Satwa, Mankhool and Bur Dubai.


----------

